# Mbuna ID really confused!!



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

As most may know I was lookin to stock on a Yellow Lab and Demasoni 56 gallon tall tank after 2 months of patiently waiting, I had trouble finding Demasoni everywhere in Southern California. Then about a week ago i found a LFS saying that they carried Demasoni I was a lil unsure if the fish the had were actually the Demasoni I was looking for, and on top of that the tank they were in was marked Johanni. I was quite confused because i visited another LFS that actually held Johanni which the fry looked yellow and sub adults had the obvious dark blue horizontal stripe racing on the side. The fish i bought have blue vertical stripes but to me don't look like the Demasoni I thought I purchased. It maybe due to me being new to the hobby and all but I really just need to be sure so i have a few pix and a video to help ID the fish so please i know you guys get these a lot but I really need help thanks.














































video link here: http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a39/bl ... _00256.flv


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

i would give 99% that those aren't demasoni.. They look more like Johanni to me.. or could be some kind of crossbred mbuna.. IMHO i would bring them back to your LFS and order dems online if you can't find them anywhere around.. I have a colony of 20 dems, but they're still pretty young, when they start breed maybe i'll do some shipping. Good luck!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

These are hybrids unfortunately.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

They are beautiful no doubt about it, but not demasoni sorry...


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

What two Mbuna do you guys think cross bred to make these? I am really disappointed because the LFS swore up and down these were them but it still felt wrong to me i should had just stuck with my gut.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

johanni and magiano or interuptus. it is a melanchromis cross. i had one before too. he was fine then one day snapped and killed 2 mbuna and almost 2 pictus cats in one night.

hybrids are nice looking but can have severe aggression problems. just beware. better to return before you get attached. :thumb:


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

Thats no demasoni. It's definitely a hybrid. It's hot though. Unique for sure. If you really want one and that's about an inch to 3 inches I can get you one from a local pet store around here. They got them here for anywhere from $10 to $12. Shipping is probably going to kill you though. But if you really want it I am willing to help a fellow cichlidophile. I live in Pennsylvania in case you want to look into shipping costs


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm really new to fish keeping but from what I've read, and speaking as someone who just traded in 3 of them, isn't it a really bad idea to keep multiple male Johanni without several females for each? I know they are hybrids but who can tell if they are female or male? if they are more like Johanni than the fact that they are all blue could mean that they are all male right? just a thought.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I am wondering where the typical even konings standard pics of johanni have the horizonical strips, however whenever a fish is seen w/ vertical stripes its said to be a johanni?

I am def still saying that its hybrids, and yes hybrids have the weird personality that you cannot predict. I made the mistake not knowing when I started out w/ cichlids buying an ob peacock, I had to put it w/ my mbuna because it has a heck of an aggresive behaviour... 
We had a suburst peacock also when we bought the ob ,and it was scared of its own shaddow, and died about 2 weeks after we bought it from stress...

never again will I ever get another hybrid for those 2 reasons


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i didnt read all the replys, but im sure they all say the same, thats not a demasoni, *** never seen a fish quite like that. prolly maybe a mutt


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice demasoni are pretty plentiful here. I'd second the return and go mail order.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni have fewer bars...I think the correct number if 5. For ease in future selections.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

5 bars for Pombo Rocks and 7 for Mozambique...But these are neither.

Not demasoni, not interruptus or johanni or cyaneorhabdos...

There may be Melanochromis in there, but I don't think that's all!

Kim


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

How big does anyone think they'll get and is there a way to sex them??
I've been observing them and they're really entertaining and can really eat. Also does anyone have any similar hybrids that can help me out with anything?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, with hybrids, growth is totally unpredictable. Temperament is also hard to judge.

I would return them and ask for a refund.

They may be a cross between a Melanochromis species and johanni, but I don't believe they are a pure species.

Kim


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm seeing pseudo. elongatus in there, too.


----------

